#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  SHARE: Reservoir Engineering of Fractured Reservoirs/ Fundamental and Prac TOTAL

## paolomaldini

Reservoir Engineering of Fractured Reservoirs/ Fundamental and Practical Aspects 
By: Ali M. Saidi 
Publisher: Total - 1987

Please I need this book to finish an investigation of NFR.
This book is the complement of Nelson, Aguilera, Van Golf R, Reiis.

Please If anybody can share??????


pmaldini85@hotmail.com

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: SHARE: Reservoir Engineering of Fractured Reservoirs/ Fundamental and Prac TOTAL

----------


## brhm

let me know if you get that book pls
thnx

----------


## anihita

here is the link for the book by Aguilera :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

